# Tip for 4" rigid dust collector pipe



## vjc (May 5, 2017)

I am redoing the piping in the shop but couldn't find the usual 4" sewer pipe I've used in the past. I ended up getting 4" sewer pipe that is labeled "Triple Wall HDPE 4" ID". It's white on the outside and black inside. I was worried it wouldn't fit over standard dust collector fittings. Wrong. This stuff is perfect. Even without heat you can get it to fit, but with a little heat it pushes all the on. No need for clamps, glue or tape either. For those aluminum blast gates with the annoying tapered ends that are hard to get anything to stay on, heat is required, but once on you need a hammer to get it off.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Great tip. Thanks.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've found for running it around to machines standard PVC works, and nests together nicely with it's own, but to try to transfer from it to a machine you need to introduce the 4", 6", or whatever, that waste line will be your answer.

I found the best thing to do is go to the store where they have the pipe, and bring along.










Now if someone has a tip on how to get all of the 2" and 2 1/4" and 2 1/2" junk they put on all of the different outlets, lines and whatnot that is a shop vac, I would love that. I've found there is no universal anything, no set standard, and your best friend is a heat gun.


----------

